
No wonder young Americans feel so important 1/2 finish high school as A students - mikeevans
https://qz.com/1032183/no-wonder-young-americans-feel-so-important-when-half-of-them-finish-high-school-as-a-students/
======
eesmith
Report by company which sells tests that are less predictive for college
success than the GPA tries to dissuade people about the usefulness of GPAs.
Film at 11.

That is, film at [http://curmudgucation.blogspot.com/2017/07/did-sat-unmask-
gr...](http://curmudgucation.blogspot.com/2017/07/did-sat-unmask-grade-
inflation.html) . As one of the things it points out, the original report at
Inside Higher Ed says "But during the period studied, SAT averages (math and
verbal, 1,600-point scale) fell from 1,026 to 1,002.", but that appears to be
well within the margin of error of 60 for the SAT.

Meaning, it's a meaningless difference.

------
MaysonL
"a" students should be "A" students.

